# 1975 Datsun B210 sedan no spark



## BigT67 (May 5, 2014)

I suspect the coil has decided it is done as all other ignition parts appear recently installed. I have a coil on order, which should arrive tomorrow, but would like any other input. It is a 1400cc automatic that started just fine for the first couple days we had it, then it died on my son a couple blocks from home. I just figured he hadn't let it warm enough and then flooded it. it did start back up after a half hour and he was able to go to the local market and get the car home again. The next day it would not start at all. It turns over and is getting gas, but no spark ( I have an inline spark tester). Spark plugs, points, condenser, plug wires, cap, & rotor all look almost new.


----------



## BigT67 (May 5, 2014)

New coil installed and still no spark. Any suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

do you have power to the coil? have you tried checking the point gap or visually watching the points while someone cranks the engine to see if they are opening and closing? don't assume that new parts are necessarily "good."


----------



## BigT67 (May 5, 2014)

*UPDATE*

This issue has been resolved.
When my son had trouble starting it originally, I think he had flooded it and when I started looking at the ignition system, must have knocked the condenser power lead off and did not notice until I was set to install a new condenser.


----------

